# Anyone ever put a Bose Acoustimass system in a car?



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

OK - those of you who take car audio really seriously are probably going to laugh at this, but oh well...








I'm looking for a cheap way to get some better sound in my car. I've got an old set of Bose Acoustimass 3 speakers gathering dust. They work and sound great... I've just gotten bigger and better ones for the house.







Anyway - I was thinking about disconnecting the rear speakersin my car, and wiring the Bose in instead. They are rated 4-8 Ohms, 10-100W, so I would think they would work fine (there is no amp involved - not yet anyway). The bass module is the early small one, which wouldn't take up too much trunk space. The cubes could possibly be mounted in the rear decklid eventually. I was just curious if anyone has ever done something like this, and might have some thoughts to share.


----------



## DJKeebler (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: Anyone ever put a Bose Acoustimass system in a car? (Arsigi)*

Funny idea but anything is possible with time and work. If you're really set on it, I'm sure something could be pulled off. Not something I would try but to each his own.


----------



## Wiggles (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Anyone ever put a Bose Acoustimass system in a car? (DJKeebler)*

Seeing as the speakers are 8 ohm and run from the bass module which doubles as a system specific amplifier, made for drawing from 110 volts.... you would have to do so much custom fabrication and circuit rewiring it would be rediculous..... totally possible, but outrageously diffucult for the end product. Your treble would be as crisp as a fresh celery though!


----------



## SuckerPunch (Jul 20, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever put a Bose Acoustimass system in a car? (Wiggles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wiggles* »_Seeing as the speakers are 8 ohm and run from the bass module which doubles as a system specific amplifier, made for drawing from 110 volts.... you would have to do so much custom fabrication and circuit rewiring it would be rediculous..... totally possible, but outrageously diffucult for the end product. Your treble would be as crisp as a fresh celery though!









he could just use an inverter, but he also has to get low level sigs to the bose amp.....,still not worth it


----------



## speakerboy (Jan 28, 2002)

*Re: Anyone ever put a Bose Acoustimass system in a car? (SuckerPunch)*

In a car, the difference in distance between the small speaker modules and the bass module will be extremely noticable. The bass module crosses over at about 300 hertz, which is way too high for a car. 
Bottom line, if it doesn't cost you anything, go ahead. But the minute you spend 1 dollar on this, that dollar could go to something actually made for the car.


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever put a Bose Acoustimass system in a car? (speakerboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speakerboy* »_Bottom line, if it doesn't cost you anything, go ahead. But the minute you spend 1 dollar on this, that dollar could go to something actually made for the car.

That's exactly what I was thinking. 
As I expected, you all brought up issues that I wasn't thinking about or wasn't aware of. Thanks for the input. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supersonico (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever put a Bose Acoustimass system in a car? (Arsigi)*

This guy I know has built a SQ-oriented setup around a pair of those Acoustimass 3 speakers, using them as fullranges mounted over the dashboard, he has a Toyota Corolla. He crossed them over at 300 Hz and used kickpanel-mounted midbasses and a JL 10W0 sub. Results... well, an IASCA-certified SQ judge gave him 138 audio points out of 200, whereas another guy using Diamond components and amplifiers never got past 120. Much better imaging and soundstage, and that sweet absence of harshness only a fullrange will give you.
Check it out: http://autosom.net/fotos_popit.asp?cod=6193


----------



## Arsigi (Oct 1, 2003)

*Re: Anyone ever put a Bose Acoustimass system in a car? (supersonico)*

Hey thanks for the link supersonico. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I finally got around to doing this Friday afternoon, and I must say that they actually sound _great_. I know more than a few of you were sceptical as to what the output would be like... but I am getting a full range, including tons of bass. 
My reason for doing this this way was that I'm in the process of deciding whether to put more money into my current car, or to put money away for a newer car. This was never intended to be a permanent thing, but I am more than satisfied with my $0 upgrade for a termorary solution.


----------



## cyberlight52 (Nov 20, 2015)

*Doing the same thing with Bose Acoustimass Sub*

Hi, I am wondering if you might be able to help me out. I see you used the Bose sub in your car. I am in the same position as you and want to get some low end in the car without dumping cash into it. Hoping you can help me figure out how you wired up the Bose and what kind of inverter you purchased to drive that thing. Any help you might be able to give would be great! My wife thinks I am nuts, but, as you know, this thing has great low end and I don't see the need to go buy something when this is sitting in my basement collecting dust.
Thanks!
Rich...


----------



## quality_sound (May 20, 2002)

It wouldn't be any different than using any other home sub in a car. It would work, but how good it will sound we can't tell you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

